# Tent safe heater?



## work2play2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Is there any 100% safe heater for a Tent? Electric is fine. Does anyone use a tent safe heater?


----------



## 660griz (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes. I have a tent heater that runs on propane. Catalytic and turns off if tipped over.

Coleman and Mr. Heater make models for tents. I use both. Buddy heater for BIG tents or my old camper. Coleman SportCat for smaller tents.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 16, 2017)

660griz said:


> Yes. I have a tent heater that runs on propane. Catalytic and turns off if tipped over.
> 
> Coleman and Mr. Heater make models for tents. I use both. Buddy heater for BIG tents or my old camper. Coleman SportCat for smaller tents.



X-2... Carbon Monoxide gas is heavier than air and
will sink to the lowest levels (like water)....Make sure you 
have some ventilation....I leave camper door slightly open
and in the tent, the door unzipped at the bottom...I don't sleep directly on the floor
of my tents...I use an army style cot....(see above)

Been using Coleman Cat type heaters for years.....


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 16, 2017)

X3! Love My Big Buddy Heater, it is Safe for Indoor/Outdoor Use! I've Stayed in my Tent Several Times in the Teens and Twenties using My Big Buddy and I slept like I was at Home "Warm and Cozy"!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Electric for tent or RV the best I found was a ceramic with temperature setting and auto shut off if knocked over.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 17, 2017)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2... Carbon Monoxide gas is heavier than air and
> will sink to the lowest levels (like water)....Make sure you
> have some ventilation....I leave camper door slightly open
> and in the tent, the door unzipped at the bottom...I don't sleep directly on the floor
> ...



The ones now also have a low oxygen shutoff.


----------

